# HP Printer Status Stuck on 'Opening'



## TheDr!veR (May 26, 2010)

I've been trying to install the drivers on our Server 2003 Print Server for a loaner printer we hooked up while our previous color printer is being serviced. 

The loaner printer is an HP Color Laserjet CM3530 MFP Series. I have set the IP configurations manually (static) to 172.16.12.5 and successfully installed the drivers to point to that IP. It is now listing itself as 'NPI7E4D55 on http://172.16.12.5' in Printers and Faxes, but the job status continually reads 'Opening'.










When I try to open the device's properties, the Printers & Faxes window freezes on me until I manually restart the Spooler service. Once the Spooler service is back up and running, the job status goes back to 'Opening'.

Any insight on how to fix this annoying communication issue would be much appreciated.


----------



## TheDr!veR (May 26, 2010)

So I figured out what was wrong with the setup. When I was installing the drivers, I was selecting the option to install a Network Printer and inputting the direct IP address as http://172.16.12.5 rather than selecting the option to install a Local Printer, changing the port from LPT1 to TCP/IP, and directly inputting the IP address. Once I installed it as a Local Printer (which really didn't make any logical sense because it was connected to the network), it worked just like it should.


----------

